# DIY idea, Outdoor pond cooling system



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Most likely your pump can do that but it may not need to do that much. I find my above ground pool gets too warm so I turn a spray head attachment up so that it just shoots the water back through the air rather than underneath as normal. The evaporation cools the pool a lot more than might be expected. A simple fountain type head for the pump might do the trick and look nice as well if you like that sort of thing.


----------

